# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Set menu đặc biệt mừng ngày 8/3 tại A Little Italian

## thietht

Nhà hàng A Little Italian với thực đơn chào mừng Quốc tế phụ nữ hấp dẫn, đặc biệt giảm giá tới 30%, đây sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho các quý ông nhân dịp 8/3 này.


Trong quỹ thời gian bận rộn, trong khả năng hạn hẹp không phải quý ông nào cũng có thể vào bếp ngày 8/3 để tạo ra một bữa tối lãng mạn với những món ăn ngon được người mẹ, người vợ, người yêu của mình. Nhà hàng A Little Italian với thực đơn chào mừng Quốc tế phụ nữ hấp dẫn, đặc biệt giảm giá tới 30%, đây sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho các quý ông nhân dịp 8/3 này. Thời gian áp dụng giảm giá từ ngày 6/3 đến ngày 8/3/2012.


Đến nhà hàng A Little Italian, sử dụng Set menu 8/3, quý ông sẽ không cần phải suy nghĩ nhiều về việc chọn món, bởi nhà hàng đã rất tinh ý chọn ra những món ăn kiểu Âu ngon, lạ và hấp dẫn nhất, đã được nhiều chị em phụ nữ ưa thích nhất để lập thành set Menu cho ngày đặc biệt này.


Trong tiết trời đầu xuân còn vương chút hơi lạnh, trong không gian ấm áp, lung linh với nến và hoa, cùng người phụ nữ của mình chia sẻ món “súp yêu thương”, thưởng thức món “bò Mỹ nướng” thơm lừng với từng thớ thịt mềm, ngọt quyện nước sốt nấm Pháp hảo hạng tạo nên vị ngon mới lạ cho vị giác, thưởng thức tôm và thịt xông khói viên kiểu Pháp, bánh kẹp hoa quả với sốt Chocolate - một chút lãng mạn Pháp, một chút ngọt đắng, nồng nàn vị Chocolate – biểu tượng của tình yêu như thấm vào từng ngõ ngách tâm tư người thưởng thức, cảm giác đan xen ấm áp như đang cùng nhau chu du ẩm thực xứ trời tây. Bạn cũng có thể chọn Cá Vược đại dương nướng kèm sốt táo cho bữa tiệc của mình, món ăn này rất ngon và rất hấp dẫn bởi được chế biến từ cá Vược tươi sống hiếm có ở Hà Nội, điều đặc biệt là loài cá này có vị ngon có thể gây sửng sốt với nhiều người.


Ngoài việc giảm giá 30%, khi sử dụng Set Menu 8/3 của nhà hàng tất cả chị em còn được tặng miễn phí ly Mocktail “Beautiful lady” được pha chế từ nước cam, carrot, mật ong, chanh tươi…đây chính là loại thức uống rất tốt dành cho phái nữ, mang lại sự tươi trẻ, xinh đẹp và mịn màng cho làn da, vóc dáng. Riêng ngày 8/3, tất cả chị em phụ nữ đến sử dụng đồ ăn tại nhà hàng đều được tặng miễn phí ly mocktail này.

A little Italian được một người Ý thành lập năm 1992 tại 78 Thợ Nhuộm, là nhà hàng Ý đầu tiên tại Hà Nội, nay chuyển về số 3-4, TT4 khu đô thị Mỹ Đình Sông Đà, cạnh hai tòa tháp The Manor, A little Italian là nơi lý tưởng để quý khách đến thưởng thức những món ăn mang đậm phong cách tinh tế, tao nhã của ẩm thực Ý như các món Sườn nướng, mỳ Ý đặc biệt là pizza. A Little Italian hiện đang là thương hiệu bánh pizza Ý nổi tiếng, được giới sành ăn đất Hà thành đặc biệt yêu thích nhiều năm.

Một không gian đẹp, thoáng rộng để tổ chức những bữa tiệc liên hoan đông người…, khu bàn ăn riêng tư cho những cuộc tiếp đãi đối tác, những bữa cơm văn phòng kiểu Âu cao cấp với mức giá phải chăng, một khung cảnh ấm áp, thân mật của bữa tiệc cuối tuần của gia đình, một góc riêng nồng nàn, lãng mạn cho những lứa đôi…Tất cả đều có tại A little Italian.


*Thông tin khuyến mại chào mừng 8/3*

-  Giảm giá 30% Set Menu đặc biệt từ 345.000 đồng/người chỉ còn 241.000 đồng/người
-  Tặng 1 ly Mocktail “Beautiful lady” cho tất cả chị em dùng thực đơn 8/3 của nhà hàng trong thời gian từ ngày 6/3 đến 8/3/2012.
-  Riêng ngày 8/3, tất cả chị em sử dụng đồ ăn tại nhà hàng đều được miễn phí ly Mocktail “Beautiful lady” được yêu thích này.
-  Khác với những nơi khác mua 1 tặng 1, pizza tại A Little Italian áp dụng giảm giá 50% vào ngày thứ 3 và thứ 7 hàng tuần cho cả bánh pizza mang về và bánh pizza dùng tại nhà hàng.
Chi tiết vui lòng xem thêm tại website: A Little Italian Restaurant
A Little Italian
Nhà hàng hương vị Ý
Số 3-4 TT4, KĐT Mỹ Đình – Sông Đà, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.3787 6969. Hotline: Ms Thủy: 0912312999

----------

